# RCD-330 Plus 187B FAQs



## 17passatnar (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello. I am putting this together to save people wanting to retrofit this radio a whole lot of time. This retrofit requires a little bit of vw and electrical knowledge. 

This relates to the 187B "no name" with CarPlay model. May or may not apply to the Dessay brand one. Also, this pertains to North American cars as I do not know anything about ROW cars. 

First, to set the expectation... this radio is fantastic. It is a great upgrade for those with the base radio. It is not a RNS "like" unit, but CarPlay is life changing. 

So, here we go...

1. Is it plug and play?

No. It may look like it on 2015 and older but it is not. The 12 pin blocks are not pinned the same. I recommend repinning the wires on a new quadlock. I used a Scosche VW03RB. It is cheaper than getting one of those harness things and looks better. 

Radio wire blocks are the same, power and can are the same. If you are retrofitting this to a 2016+ car you are going to have to move things around and get creative. I had to made some mini harnesses for the can and power as they are not the same size. 

The 12 pin block under the speakers is for the camera. It is a component camera connection. Pin 6 is positive and pin 12 is negative. See next question about cameras. 

The block under the power and can is for a mic. Pin 1 is negative and pin 7 is positive. 

2. Will my factory rear camera work?

No. On 2015 and older you will need a RGB to CBVS adapter. On 2016+ cars, although the cameras are component, they just plain do not work with the 330. 

I recommend replacing it with a good aftermarket RCA camera. You can purchase one that fits and looks just like my factory camera in the trunk handle. 

If you are replacing a 2015 or older camera you will probably also need to purchase or make a delay timer. Check aliexpress. The 330 requires power to the camera for 8 seconds after shifting out of reverse or you will get a error on the unit. 

For 2016+ cars you can use the factory connections the old camera connected to. No timer or anything needed. 

I actually disassembled my factory lock handle and replaced just the camera. A Metra BBBPC camera fits perfect. 

**Edit** although this woeked, the angle was all wrong so I replaced the entire handle with an aftermarket handle camera (see below).

3. I have a car older than 2012iah, what do I need?

You will need to upgrade your CAN gateway or purchase a canbus simulator specific to the 330. If not, your battery will die... or the radio... or both. 

4. Coding this thing?

The proper coding for the unit is
16 00 04 40 00 05

40 at block 4 enables the reverse camera. 

If you have Fender change block 2 to 01. If you have Dynaudio change block 2 to 05. On either you will also have to change block 3 to 00. 

I used a OBDeleven and had to go to Radio-56, switch to development mode in service to change block 2. 

In all aspects of coding our NA VW's consider these to be RCD-510's and you can use the same code labels in VCDS. 

5. What about steering wheel controls and Dash screen?

On 2012+ cars all controls work fine. As long as you have 6 or more buttons per side. Older cars will need a canbus simulator. 

There is no Center screen display of anything on any car. Don't know why. Don't care because I never used it. 

6. What else should I know?

If you have a factory media thing in the glove box or console, it will not work. Remove it and sell on eBay. Same with CarNet. 

If you had Bluetooth prior to switching to the 330, go under the passenger seat and remove the Bluetooth module and sell it on eBay. It will interfere with the 330. You will also have to code the old Bluetooth out of the gateway. 

If you have a external USB or aux in. Sorry, it won't work. My 2017 Passat has a single USB in front of the shifter. I retrofitted it to be a power only USB by removing the old USB plug, taking it apart. I found that the innerds of a TomTom GPS cigarette USB adapter fits perfectly inside the old plugs plastic housing. From there in tapped power from the cigarette lighter. 

Summary. For most it is a pretty easy upgrade especially if you are coming from a base model. If you care about cameras And extra stuff it is going to be a challenge. 

I have a 2017 Passat that I removed the base composition color. I spent about 30 hours on research and installation. My system works like a friggin charm. It can be done and it is amazing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17passatnar (Apr 29, 2017)

Here are the steps to retrofit a 330 into a 2016 or newer Jetta/Passat/ etc. 

Re: MIB2 harness connector

Order this camera or similar:


KOEN CMOS Waterproof Car Reverse Rear View Backup Camera for VW Audi, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XYDLY93/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_IDZAmWXqake9j

You will also need this:

RF design RF Pigtail Cable Green Fakra "E" Female and Male to RCA Female Connector RG174 15CM GPS antenna connector https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZWXK6O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_LercOIEskXzAr

You will also need a RL41 relay. Can get online or at auto parts store. 

You may or may not need a obd11. Depends on if the seller coded the rear camera for you or not. I would hold off and see before buying. You can order it in the states from deustche auto parts and get it in two days. I have to say though, I love my obd11. 

So, here are the steps to retrofit. 

Retrofit the quadlock. Take your factory quad and move the speakers over to the same spot on the new one. Pop out all the remaining small blocks. 

The green block is for USB port in your console that will no longer work, so just push that away. 

The gray plug is the can bus. I purchased some small pin ends from Frys and added them to the ends of the wires I popped out of the aftermarket harness. There are only two wires in the gray harness and that is your can bus. So plug the positive canbus (top pin, 6 I think) cable you made into the gray block and pop the other big pin side into the top left slot next to the speakers. You can see it on my picture (red wire). Do the same for the negative canbus and plug it in right under the first (brown wire in my picture). 

You will also have to adapt the power and the ground using the same method. The ground plugs into the bottom slot below the can bus plugs. The k-line power goes in the next row, second from the bottom. It will be in-between the can lines and the ground, just on the next row. 

This leaves you with one factory connector left.. a blue one. Move pins 6 (clear wire) and 12 (black) over to the new block in the same position (right under speakers). The remaining two wires are the microphone. You are going to move those over to the block next to the camera at pin 1 and 7. These pins are reverse so black wire at top, white wire at bottom. 

After you have done this plug your new fancy harness in and the radio should power. You may have to press the power button the first time. If the outside tempersture does not show on the display at the top right, then flip your canbus pins and reset the unit by holding the power key for at least 10 seconds. 

If it all comes on, you can install back in dash and tidy all that up. 

From here, I have not tested the dessay unit, so I would try your factory camera and see if you get anything. Just put it into reverse and see if you get anything. Make sure your trunk is closed. My best is it will not work or it will be all scrambled. 

Next step is to move to the trunk. Remove the trim panel covering the brake lights etc. Poke around and you should see the camera and handle up there. Unplug the factory harness and remove. You can go ahead and put the new camera in. The other end of that handle harness plugs into a 5 pin connector over to the right. Unplig that. 

Take apart the factory harness as you will need to free the cables going to the trunk switch. Remove pins 3,4,5 from the end connector. They are yellow, black and red. Those are for the factory camera. 

Now grab that relay you bought. You need to make a wire (I reused one from the quadlock kit) and run it from the ground pin (where black wire was plugged in) on the harness to the pin marked 85. You will also connect the ground from the camera here. 

Next make a wire and run from where the yellow wire was plugged in and connect it to pin 30 on the relay. This is your reverse trigger. 

Next make a wire and run from where the red wire was plugged in and connect it to pin 86 on the relay. This is your constant power. 

Finally plug the red cable from the camera onto pin 87 on the relay. 

Below the power connector on the trunk you will see a gray connector in a green holder. Pop that off and unplug the two parts. This is your video cable. By now you should be able to completely move the old camera away. Remove the gray fakra connector on the end so you see the bare connection. Take the adapter you bought and remove the green end off the male connector. It is the smaller one. Now plug there two together and electrical tape them. Plug the RCA from the new camera into this adapter. Ignore the little red wire popping out of the RCA cable end as we are not going to use it. 

Now you have a big mess in your trunk. Tidy up your wires. I cable tied all the excess camera wire and cable tied it inside the trunk lid. I also used the covering I took off the original harness Bs wrapped the remaining wires. Also make sure to electrical tape your relay as if it touches metal you will be searching to find the fuse you blew. 

After you tidy it all up close the trunk. Reset your radio again and test. You should get video. 

If you don't you might have to go to the video connector in the trunk and on the original female side, take a tiny screwdriver and push the little pin eonnectors together a but. 

I know this sounds like a lot of work... And it is, but the result is awesome. 

And bonus, sell your old radio and camera on eBay and recoup much of your investment.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

I've just installed a RCD330G (187B version) in my 2015 Beetle, and made the backup camera change in OBDEleven (great alternative to VCDS) no problem. However, I've been unable to make the changes needed for Fender audio, even in development mode.

Are there any tricks to this that I'm missing?

Cheers!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh, one other thing. No need for the camera delay circuit if you get a camera that support auto on/off by detecting camera link. Most of the Sony CCD, license plate light cameras on Aliexpress seem to do this (Search "vw sony ccd").

Only trick is that the camera needs to be wired to ACC power, and not the reverse light. So ground wire in trunk, and use the "trigger" line on the RCA cable to power +12v.


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

So for 2013 Jetta do I need to move around plugs or will the radio plug just work directly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calledthestig (Aug 24, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Oh, one other thing. No need for the camera delay circuit if you get a camera that support auto on/off by detecting camera link. Most of the Sony CCD, license plate light cameras on Aliexpress seem to do this (Search "vw sony ccd").
> 
> Only trick is that the camera needs to be wired to ACC power, and not the reverse light. So ground wire in trunk, and use the "trigger" line on the RCA cable to power +12v.


Can you explain what you mean by use the trigger line on the RCA to power the +12V?

So there is a red wire on the radio RCA side that by default doesn't plug into anything. So if my camera supports on / off via camera link, how do I give it power instead of leveraging the reverse light? Do I tap that red trigger wire into ACC power behind the radio & if so what do I hook the positive wire to in the trunk that would normally get spliced into the reverse light wire?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*1. Is it plug and play?
*No. It may look like it on 2015 and older but it is not. The 12 pin blocks are not pinned the same. I recommend repinning the wires on a new quadlock. I used a Scosche VW03RB. It is cheaper than getting one of those harness things and looks better.

*3. I have a car older than 2012ish, what do I need?*You will need to upgrade your CAN gateway or purchase a canbus simulator specific to the 330. If not, your battery will die... or the radio... or both. 

I am not a radio guru. Can you provide further details/links? I have a 2014 Jetta with no back-up camera or steering wheel controls.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

calledthestig said:


> Can you explain what you mean by use the trigger line on the RCA to power the +12V?
> 
> So there is a red wire on the radio RCA side that by default doesn't plug into anything. So if my camera supports on / off via camera link, how do I give it power instead of leveraging the reverse light? Do I tap that red trigger wire into ACC power behind the radio & if so what do I hook the positive wire to in the trunk that would normally get spliced into the reverse light wire?


With a self-triggering camera, all you need are +12/gnd. So tie off the ground either to a bolt in the trunk, or the ground line for the tail-light. The +12v is tied to the red wire on the RCA in the trunk, and then t-tapped into the ACC+ wire on the quadlock harness up front, though any ACC wire will do.


----------



## BMAxB (Mar 7, 2012)

Im confused as to why you say this isnt plug and play? I just put one in my 2015 Jetta and simply unplugged the quadlock from my RNS and into the RCD330 and everything works fine(minus rearview of course). Am i missing something? Am i doing harm to the new radio?


----------



## 17passatnar (Apr 29, 2017)

BMAxB said:


> Im confused as to why you say this isnt plug and play? I just put one in my 2015 Jetta and simply unplugged the quadlock from my RNS and into the RCD330 and everything works fine(minus rearview of course). Am i missing something? Am i doing harm to the new radio?


It is plug and play on a 2015 or older. 2016 or newer requires some finesse.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

Has anyone tried cracking one of these open and soldering in a USB cable to run out the back to a remote jack? I really hate that you have to plug into the face of the head unit.


----------



## Juancho69 (Aug 21, 2017)

*Questions*



17passatnar said:


> Hello. I am putting this together to save people wanting to retrofit this radio a whole lot of time. This retrofit requires a little bit of vw and electrical knowledge.
> 
> This relates to the 187B "no name" with CarPlay model. May or may not apply to the Dessay brand one. Also, this pertains to North American cars as I do not know anything about ROW cars.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you very much for posting this. I recently purchased the exact same 187B stereo from China, but I am struggling installing it into my 2012 Passat with Fender audio system.

I was able to connect it to the factory wiring harness and it powered up fine, but I could not get any sound to the speakers. I believe this has to do with the fact that the Fender system includes an amplifier. Doing some internet research I found an adapter (RadioPro RP4-VW11) that will supposedly help me make the connection maintaining the Fender amplifier.

The problem is that such adapter is connected to after market stereos with bare wires, which the 187B does not have. Reading your post I understand that the Scosche quadlock will allow me to make the connection, right?. 

What I couldn't understand is if I need to make any changes to the Scosche wiring or will it work out of the box with the 187B. Could you please clarify (sorry, I am a newbie)?

I don't have a rear view camera, so I believe that the rest of your instructions are not relevant to my case, except perhaps the coding thing?

I would really appreciate if you could help me clarify these questions.

Thanks again.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Just picked up the 187b for my '14 Jetta SE. I noticed that if I plug my iphone into the unit while the car and radio are off, it still connects to carplay. Is this normal and ok? I'm worried about the battery drain mentioned above for '16+.


----------



## 17passatnar (Apr 29, 2017)

Juancho69 said:


> Wow, thank you very much for posting this. I recently purchased the exact same 187B stereo from China, but I am struggling installing it into my 2012 Passat with Fender audio system.
> 
> I was able to connect it to the factory wiring harness and it powered up fine, but I could not get any sound to the speakers. I believe this has to do with the fact that the Fender system includes an amplifier. Doing some internet research I found an adapter (RadioPro RP4-VW11) that will supposedly help me make the connection maintaining the Fender amplifier.
> 
> ...


Hi. You will not need a new connector because the quadlocks are the same for your car... but you might need to move some wires around. 

The 330g will not work with the fender audio out of the box. The only alternative I have found is to purchase an aftermarket AMP and replace it.


----------



## 17passatnar (Apr 29, 2017)

*Older than 2015's*

With your 2014 Jetta, you do not need a new Quadlock.... but you need to check the wiring on the quad to make sure it aligns correctly.

You should only have the yellow wire going to power it. If your red wire is connected to the Quadlock at pin 16, then that is why it is constantly powering. You should not have any canbus issues.

I have noticed, that when I tinker with my 187b it will be stuck in a constant on mode.. to fix that, power cycle the radio with the ignition on... press the power button down and hold it until the unit reboots.

After it fully reboots. turn the ignition, on, then off. 

The radio should be off.


----------



## 17passatnar (Apr 29, 2017)

Wanted to give everyone a quick update on how my 187B has been running.

For the most part it works great.. I pretty much keep it on Carplay all the them.. But I have run into a problem where when I do listen to the radio, the system will start scanning all the stations by itself. So, I do not know if mine is a defect or not.. but buyer beware on this one....

Update. I found a new firmware online. Version 5314. I flashed that and fixed my issue. You can find it online by googling 

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am8nQJSlrtIAbqYukWiRwvNr9Zw

That is firmware for 187b only. 

My next task is to work on this firmware to make some tweaks like removing AM from the radio menu and changing the boot logo.


----------



## Crzyrio (Aug 14, 2013)

17passatnar said:


> Hi. You will not need a new connector because the quadlocks are the same for your car... but you might need to move some wires around.
> 
> The 330g will not work with the fender audio out of the box. The only alternative I have found is to purchase an aftermarket AMP and replace it.





Juancho69 said:


> Wow, thank you very much for posting this. I recently purchased the exact same 187B stereo from China, but I am struggling installing it into my 2012 Passat with Fender audio system.
> 
> I was able to connect it to the factory wiring harness and it powered up fine, but I could not get any sound to the speakers. I believe this has to do with the fact that the Fender system includes an amplifier. Doing some internet research I found an adapter (RadioPro RP4-VW11) that will supposedly help me make the connection maintaining the Fender amplifier.
> 
> ...




A little late but it does work with Fender!!

Just have to unplug the battery and plug it back in. Don't ask me how but it does.


----------



## Crzyrio (Aug 14, 2013)

17passatnar said:


> Wanted to give everyone a quick update on how my 187B has been running.
> 
> For the most part it works great.. I pretty much keep it on Carplay all the them.. But I have run into a problem where when I do listen to the radio, the system will start scanning all the stations by itself. So, I do not know if mine is a defect or not.. but buyer beware on this one....
> 
> ...


Can you confirm that you tried this and the Radio accepted the coding? (No error 31)



> If you have Fender change block 2 to 01. If you have Dynaudio change block 2 to 05. On either you will also have to change block 3 to 00.


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

*please help*

Hello,
Looking for help how to restore radio RCD330 + NO NAME to life?
The update was probably stopped 

Below the link to the movie as it now looks.

https://youtu.be/Mfb-sGWrFv0


Do you have any way to restore the radio to normalcy?

I'm counting on you
Regards


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, with radio no name I can not cope. I am still looking for an answer how to restore it to normal use

Wysłane z mojego PRA-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Oli.C (Jun 30, 2017)

Could someone here please help me with wiring in a canbus simulator? I have a 2007 gti and recently bought a rcd330. My battery dies after the car has been left for a day or so (as expected). 

I bought a iso-quadlock cable with a canbus simulator attached on ebay with the hope of removing the simulator and wiring it in to my existing quadlock. The only problem is im struggling to understand which wires to connect. Can i just remove the original canbus wires and connect the ones off the simulator in to the back of the head unit? The are also ACC and ILL wires on the simulator too.. can they just be ignored? Thanks!


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cables can be removed from the cube and replaced with the emulator. The rest you have to connect

Wysłane z mojego PRA-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tyler2727 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok so it's plug and play for 2015 and older, sounds like you might have issues with the steering wheel controls and backup camera, I do not have either of those. What about the factory Bluetooth and buttons between the headrests? Will those continue to work? Will the factory mic still be used?


----------



## BrewCityBonnie (Nov 3, 2017)

I just installed RCD330G 187B in my 2011 Sportwagen and it seems that the unit is still fully functional even when the car is turned off. What do I need to do to fix this? 

I’m also looking to install this backup camera (Esky). Does anyone have advice on installing a camera that is not the one built into the trunk handle?


----------



## mniadna (Mar 13, 2001)

Just put an RCD330 187b in my 2017 Jetta S. I ordered the "ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter 2015 to 2003" harness with the radio and it was pretty much plug an play. No messing with pins. You just need to drop out "5F" and add "56" in the CAN module. Only problem I had was the antenna adapter has a short in it. The seller is shipping me a replacement one, though. I also ordered a RGB/CVBS converter for the rear camera, but that didn't get here yet.


----------



## kang4600 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello, could you explain more about how to drop out "5F" and add "56" in the CAN module? Thanks!



mniadna said:


> Just put an RCD330 187b in my 2017 Jetta S. I ordered the "ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter 2015 to 2003" harness with the radio and it was pretty much plug an play. No messing with pins. You just need to drop out "5F" and add "56" in the CAN module. Only problem I had was the antenna adapter has a short in it. The seller is shipping me a replacement one, though. I also ordered a RGB/CVBS converter for the rear camera, but that didn't get here yet.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Where did you get your RGB adaptor?
Thanks
John


----------



## mniadna (Mar 13, 2001)

> kang4600
> 
> 
> Hello, could you explain more about how to drop out "5F" and add "56" in the CAN module? Thanks!


In VCDS go to 19-CAN --> Installation List, then uncheck 5F_(Information Electr.) _and check 56_(Radio)_


----------



## mniadna (Mar 13, 2001)

> jgeraldini
> 
> 
> Where did you get your RGB adaptor?


I bought a RGB to CVBS adapter off eBay and a camera off aliexpress in case I couldn't get the adapter to work. Turns out I didn't need either of them! When I originally replaced the radio I didn't look that close at the blue connector and when I took it out to try to use my adapter, I noticed that there were 2 shielded cables going to the connector and only one coming from the factory camera in the trunk. The one shielded cable used the same CVBS pins marked on the radio, so I plugged it in and everything worked! Factory camera has a CAN connection so it knows when to turn on and off. I have no clue what the other shielded cable is used for. Before doing this I wasted hours trying to find the pinout for my factory radio(561035150A). I even subscribed to erWin to get the wiring diagram. So to sum it up in a 2017 Jetta S this radio is almost a direct replacement. The only thing you need is *ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter 2015 to 2003* harness. I got mine from the same guy I got the radio from on aliexpress.


----------



## nathankferguson (May 9, 2015)

Looking into buying this radio for my 2012 Passat. There are some on eBay with the same model number that have TRUE Android Auto support (this was what prevented me from purchasing previously - only carplay at the time). Now, this is a game changer. I am curious, however, if this is strictly a firmware update to the identical radio? And if so, could I buy a cheaper 187B that just has the Car play support and update the firmware myself? People are up charging the Android Auto version a good $100 . 
Any experience, guys?


----------



## jdncpa (Dec 26, 2001)

17passatnar said:


> Wanted to give everyone a quick update on how my 187B has been running.
> 
> For the most part it works great.. I pretty much keep it on Carplay all the them.. But I have run into a problem where when I do listen to the radio, the system will start scanning all the stations by itself. So, I do not know if mine is a defect or not.. but buyer beware on this one....
> 
> ...


What version was your radio before upgrading to 5314? I just installed a RCD330 and it is version 0317. I am curious to know if 5314 is newer and will mine upgrade to it?

Other info on my system info:
Device part number: 6RD035187B
Hardware: 036
Software: 0317
Bluetooth: c250
Apple CarPlay: [email protected]

I noticed mine only has balance and not fader which prompted some research. I found the 5314 has both balance and fader. Not sure if I am missing any other 5314 features.

Thanks!!


----------



## keenan_jeff (May 2, 2002)

*2014 jetta GLI autobahn with NAV w RNS315*

Hello, I have been reading all the available threads on the RCD330 Plus 6RD 035 187 B version.

It sounds like I can direct swap into my 2014 autobahn (fender) w nav using this adapter for the backup cam 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...&terminal_id=5f3818918afd49fda1c748fffd689ed2

I will lose MFD for radio and BT calling but will still work for other features like trip computer.

I will also lose sirius but can replace with the iphone app at a higher cost and data use.

Is there a chance if I wait a newer unit will be available that supports MFD? People say they don't use it but It is really nice for the navigation and calling to not have to look down.

I have a older version of VCDS but it sounds like I just need to disconnect the battery to make the fender system work.

I am pretty happy with the way the RNS315 works with the MFD sirius and backup camera but want to try carplay somehow i think it wont ba as good a experience as I have now.


----------



## kang4600 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks!


mniadna said:


> In VCDS go to 19-CAN --> Installation List, then uncheck 5F_(Information Electr.) _and check 56_(Radio)_


----------



## kang4600 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I have a 2016 Tiguan and plan to replace the factory radio with the 187b radio. Could you send me a link where you bought the adapter 2015 to 2003? Also I am a little lost in the camera part. What do the CVBS pins look like? Did you plug in the blue connector to the adapter which connects to the new radio? Thanks in advance.




mniadna said:


> I bought a RGB to CVBS adapter off eBay and a camera off aliexpress in case I couldn't get the adapter to work. Turns out I didn't need either of them! When I originally replaced the radio I didn't look that close at the blue connector and when I took it out to try to use my adapter, I noticed that there were 2 shielded cables going to the connector and only one coming from the factory camera in the trunk. The one shielded cable used the same CVBS pins marked on the radio, so I plugged it in and everything worked! Factory camera has a CAN connection so it knows when to turn on and off. I have no clue what the other shielded cable is used for. Before doing this I wasted hours trying to find the pinout for my factory radio(561035150A). I even subscribed to erWin to get the wiring diagram. So to sum it up in a 2017 Jetta S this radio is almost a direct replacement. The only thing you need is *ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter 2015 to 2003* harness. I got mine from the same guy I got the radio from on aliexpress.


----------



## DeeBee78 (Mar 16, 2016)

nathankferguson said:


> Looking into buying this radio for my 2012 Passat. There are some on eBay with the same model number that have TRUE Android Auto support (this was what prevented me from purchasing previously - only carplay at the time). Now, this is a game changer. I am curious, however, if this is strictly a firmware update to the identical radio? And if so, could I buy a cheaper 187B that just has the Car play support and update the firmware myself? People are up charging the Android Auto version a good $100 .
> Any experience, guys?


I would love to know this too. I purchased the 187B CarPlay/Baidu CarLife version to save some dough, but would love to re-flash it and add Android Auto support to it.


----------



## VWMK6GLI (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi, Guys

I've recently received and installed my RCD330 Plus 187B in my 2013.5 VW MK6 GLI to replace my RNS315. After installing the unit, unplugging/replugging the battery everything is working great with my Fender audio system!! Also, I have coded the unit using VCDS to activate rear view camera which seemed to work as I am now getting the "Rear view camera not available" error. Now, I am trying to install the rear view camera using the RGB to RCA Video Output Converter from CarSolutions:

https://car-solutions.com/en/oem-camera-connection-adapter-for-volkswagen.php










I was able to connect the RCA output and factory camera input cable but I am unsure what I need to do with the: Gnd, Battery+ and Back cable

Do I just need to tap these wires into the corresponding wires on the big harness using the RCD330's pinout graph?

Thanks!


----------



## keenan_jeff (May 2, 2002)

Let me know how you wired this up I have a 14 GLI AUTOBAHN w nav and bought the same adapter.

You can tap + and - from the quad lock but I do not see which pin is the reverse lights to trigger the camera.

The other thing I am wondering about is if I need to recede the radio to use the external mic's built into the car.




VWMK6GLI said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> I've recently received and installed my RCD330 Plus 187B in my 2013.5 VW MK6 GLI to replace my RNS315. After installing the unit, unplugging/replugging the battery everything is working great with my Fender audio system!! Also, I have coded the unit using VCDS to activate rear view camera which seemed to work as I am now getting the "Rear view camera not available" error. Now, I am trying to install the rear view camera using the RGB to RCA Video Output Converter from CarSolutions:
> 
> ...


----------



## VWMK6GLI (Jul 17, 2014)

keenan_jeff said:


> Let me know how you wired this up I have a 14 GLI AUTOBAHN w nav and bought the same adapter.
> 
> You can tap + and - from the quad lock but I do not see which pin is the reverse lights to trigger the camera.
> 
> The other thing I am wondering about is if I need to recede the radio to use the external mic's built into the car.


I used the same 12V "+" as suggested by carsolutions. As for the radio I just used the adapter provided with the head unit that just plugs into the original cable and the other end in the head unit and it worked!! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceorbital (Jul 2, 2011)

Got a RCD330plus from ebay for Christmas https://www.ebay.com/itm/222691363032?ul_noapp=true . Install was plug and play (minus deactivating the reverse camera) and didn't have to disconnect the battery to get sound to work (tho i did anyways). Works as advertised minus the documented quirks 

Anyhoo, i'd love to code dynaudio support on the radio, but vcds will crap out with an out of range error when trying to change any of the relevant bits on 56 radio. I have a 2012 golf R with nav and dynaudio, so i wonder if i need to disable anything on can gateway to get the car to forget the old rns315 and accept the codings for the RCD330.

I read a lot of forums here and there, but nothing seems to work for me.


----------



## egoy936 (Dec 31, 2017)

*VW Jetta 2011 se 2.5l*

Does anyone know if this is plug and play for the 2011 VW Jetta se 2.5l? Also do the steering wheel controls work with it too?


----------



## jonfive (Jun 9, 2015)

17passatnar said:


> 4. Coding this thing?
> 
> The proper coding for the unit is
> 16 00 04 40 00 05
> ...


I also have an obdeleven. When trying to change bits in radio56, it won't let me make the change for fender. I also entered dev mode, it gives me the 31 not available.

I disconnected the battery at installation so it "works", but it's not giving line-level output, it's trying to power the speakers, so 3 clicks up from zero volume is pretty loud.

a bit of a noob with the coding aspect, but i haven't found any other information other than yours 

Thanks!


----------



## cpd1 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm trying to install the RCD330 in my 2015 Jetta but I'm still confused about the backup camera - I have the adapter from car solutions (https://car-solutions.com/en/oem-camera-connection-adapter-for-volkswagen.php). I know i have to connect the red and black wires to a 12v and a ground, and I understand that the yellow is a trigger wire to activate the backup camera? Basically if I just use the adapter will the backup camera work, or do I have to wire the yellow "back" wire to something?


----------



## bravomikewhiskey (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys

I'm still having trouble with this so thought I'd start a new thread and share what I've learnt with others on the same mission. Maybe the group intelligence will get it solved...

My goal is to retain the factory camera with dynamic trajectory. If possible...

Car is a 2009 Passat R36 wagon ex-Japan.

I have the crngiar Android Auto RCD330+ head unit. HW:534. SW: 5515 pre-installed.

Everything on the head unit works as it should except I get an error message when selecting reverse that the "rear view" camera system is currently unavailable. A few seconds later park pilot activates on the screen and works as it should.

With the rear tail gate open I just get park pilot - no error message, no camera. So the system is correctly detecting the tailgate is open.

I've tried installing one of those ebay / aliexpress 26 pin RGB-CVBS converters but no good. Today just to be certain I had wired it correctly I tapped the yellow wire (back/reverse) into the reverse light (previously it was just constant 12V) but still no dice. I'm getting +12V at red, have tested ground, and was getting +12v at the reverse/back wire.

So I decided to pull the rear panel off the tailgate and take a look at the camera wiring which is where things get interesting. There are 6 wires coming off the tailgate handle:










2x black with their own harness - presumably for the tailgate latch.

4x coming off the camera:

red and black to their own harness. I measured 6V across these wires when reverse is selected (tailgate up) and nothing when in Park.

yellow and black to a shielded coax-style connector (grey with purple in photo)

So this is not an RGB output then?! But rather looks like coax? Anyone familiar with this? 

It raises a couple of questions:

Where do the dynamic trajectory lines get added? They obviously need steering wheel input and then get overlaid. CANbus function?

More interestingly - if it's a coax output, does the factory setup then convert this to RGB somewhere before outputting it to the 26-pin connector? Why?

And if so I would be able, theoretically, to connect a coax cable with RCA connector to these two wires and plug it straight into the RCD330+ RCA-in albeit without trajectory lines?

Also, there should be no reason why the RGB-CVBS converter doesn't work as surely it is just taking the video signal from the 26-pin connector and converting it? Unless that connector also needs some sort of input to let it know it's connected to a headunit before it outputs a signal?

Anyone able to share their experiences or shed any light on any of these questions?


----------



## FoneTap (May 10, 2003)

jdncpa said:


> What version was your radio before upgrading to 5314? I just installed a RCD330 and it is version 0317. I am curious to know if 5314 is newer and will mine upgrade to it?
> 
> Other info on my system info:
> Device part number: 6RD035187B
> ...


Hey how are you doing ? I have the same version as you. It's been a bit buggy and crashy at times.

I tried to update using a file I found online and it didn't work. Have you managed to update ?

Thanks


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

For skoda auto
https://youtu.be/WGbNxZDJXMI

Wysłane z mojego PRA-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## enfrost (Mar 27, 2012)

egoy936 said:


> Does anyone know if this is plug and play for the 2011 VW Jetta se 2.5l? Also do the steering wheel controls work with it too?


I have the same car as well. Would love for this to work with the steering wheel controls. Sounds like it is pretty simple, but the FAQ says our car needs some adapter so the battery won't drain. Hopefully someone has some experience with a 2011 mk6


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

It will work with steering wheel controls and no drain present


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethanmcl (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey guys, I bought a 187B the other day on eBay and it finally came. To my surprise, it did not come with a fakra adapter. (I didn't realize it didn't include them ) Would someone be able to link me to one that is fairly cheap and relatively fast shipping to Canada? Having a hard to time finding one that won't take months to arrive.


Where I bought mine: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Radio-RCD33...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Cheers!


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Found an interesting site this weekend: rcd330plus.com

Lots of info, firmware downloads and instructions on tweaks and upgrades for the many variants of the RCD330g+. I converted all my menus to red using one of the guides/downloads I found and it worked like a champ. But read carefully as the type and version of your head unit makes a difference on what you can do with it.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## kang4600 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello, how to change the backup camera settings using obdeleven? Thanks!


----------



## kuldeep050 (Feb 25, 2018)

*Battery Drain Issue in vw polo highline 2012,after updating desay rcd330g plus 187b from stock RCD310*



17passatnar said:


> Hello. I am putting this together to save people wanting to retrofit this radio a whole lot of time. This retrofit requires a little bit of vw and electrical knowledge.
> 
> This relates to the 187B "no name" with CarPlay model. May or may not apply to the Dessay brand one. Also, this pertains to North American cars as I do not know anything about ROW cars.
> 
> ...


Hi Freind, 

I updated my stereo from 1 month and I have face twice battery drain issue. I have installed desay rcd330g plus 187b from stock RCD310. 

Any suggestions from your side how to resolve this issue. Do I need to connect a canbus simulator + decoder connector? 

Regards 
Kuldeep


----------



## kuldeep050 (Feb 25, 2018)

*Battery Drain Issue, after updating desay rcd330g plus 187b from stock RCD310*

Any suggestions how to resolve the battery drain issue?


----------



## kuldeep050 (Feb 25, 2018)

*EasyConnected on Desay rcd330g Plus 187b*

Hi All ,

I am using Desay rcd330g plus 187b (mirror-link and carplay ).
Any procedure to make easyconnected app ? or firmware update for Android auto?


Thank you in advance .


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

kuldeep050 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am using Desay rcd330g plus 187b (mirror-link and carplay ).
> Any procedure to make easyconnected app ? or firmware update for Android auto?
> ...


Impossible 

Wysłane z mojego PRA-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

Rottgrub said:


> With a self-triggering camera, all you need are +12/gnd. So tie off the ground either to a bolt in the trunk, or the ground line for the tail-light. The +12v is tied to the red wire on the RCA in the trunk, and then t-tapped into the ACC+ wire on the quadlock harness up front, though any ACC wire will do.


This trick did not work for me. I tapped the ground to trunk, and the power to the little red trigger wire, and to the ACC12+ the pin #16 on quadlock. Did not show any signal from the camera!

Next I tried to power up the camera using the reverse, and connect the trigger to ACC pin#16, camera worked but showed error once shifted from R. The delay didn’t work. 


It might be my aftermarket camera. 

Time delay delay on order. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Willowusu47 (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone installed an aftermarket amp on the rcd330? If so, does it function properly?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

RDS. I have seen conflicting information with some saying that it does and doesn’t support RDS. 

Specifically i’m interested in the Desay 187B version (supports carplay natively).

I am in Canada, so i expect the answer should the same as the US.

Does anyone know whether it does or not on the units you have installed?



Passat B6 '09 Wagon


----------



## NemyMongus (Jan 7, 2008)

Can anyone confirm with 100% certainty that the NONAME units can be coded to work with Dynaudio, that it detects all 4 speakers once you to and also that it switches so that the sound is not over amplified? I bought a Desay unit first and it does not work properly so I am wanting to get as much confirmation as I can before rolling the dice on one again.


----------



## undwirtanzten (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I'm just going to opt for the $150 double din available at Walmart that includes DVD player and DivX capability, but I wish I had the time and drive to go for one of the fancier factory options because I know how garbage these Walmart stereos can be after a few years and the color touch screens look awesome. 😕 Damn responsible parenting for not allowing me to spend every penny on my Jetta


----------



## vwmanaaron (Oct 8, 2018)

*Wiring?*

I just purchased the RCD-330 and am anxious to get it in my 2016 Jetta. I am looking through this thread and don't see any pictures or direct pinning diagrams. (Or am I missing something?). Also, none of the "links" on this page lead to any actual parts for this project. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

I recommend shopping with this seller who realizes them very quickly and reliably

Rcd330 6RD035187A Desay
http://ali.pub/2sqb40

RCD330 6RD035187B Desay
http://ali.pub/2td9xr

RCD340 R340G 6RD035187B No Name
http://ali.pub/2sqb56

Wysłane z mojego PRA-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

Last mods:
https://youtu.be/B58b1JAALNI


Wysłane z mojego PRA-LX1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## funenuf (Jun 9, 2015)

*RCD330 Desay 187B 2014 Beetle w/Fender Audio Install*

I have installed the RCD330 Desay 187B in a 2010 GTI and everything is great! I then tried installing the same unit in a 2014 Beetle Convertible and ran into the following issues: 

1. It does not turn off when I turn off the car and open the door.
2. Works with Fender Audio after disconnecting battery, but only sees the front two speakers. I will try to change the coding using OBDEleven this weekend when I am home again.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Dafuzz (Oct 28, 2018)

*2018 beetle*

Hey everyone, new to vw and wanted to see if this will work in my 2018 beetle. It has a 561035150B radio and from reading this forum, if get a 2015 to 2003 harness it should work but I also read that I may need to change some coding. I have done some coding in a mustang but never in vw. Any help on this work be wonderful. Thanks


----------



## ArminRad (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone have any idea if I can fix/replace the FM radio plug on my RCD330?

Mine came damaged and I'm not sure what to do about it. (Not returning it, already got a partial refund for the damage) Was hoping I could fix it.


----------



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

I just installed a 187B Desay model in my 2008 Passat. Everything was plug and play (I have no backup camera) and the left buttons on my steering wheel work. Couple questions:

- I can't seem to disable the backup camera via VCDS. I've unticked anything relating to having a camera, yet it still tries.

- Do I need to worry about the battery drain? How would I know except for my battery dying?


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

pastacor said:


> I just installed a 187B Desay model in my 2008 Passat. Everything was plug and play (I have no backup camera) and the left buttons on my steering wheel work. Couple questions:
> 
> - I can't seem to disable the backup camera via VCDS. I've unticked anything relating to having a camera, yet it still tries.
> 
> - Do I need to worry about the battery drain? How would I know except for my battery dying?


Byte 3 should be 00 (untick byte 6). Then reset the unit by pushing the left knob in and holding for about 10-15 seconds until it restarts.

As far as the battery drain - install the radio and don't turn the key or push power button keep close radio and*just look at the power button. If button light (on radio)*is flashing every 5-10 seconds then means draining battery. If no flashing any light then everything is ok.

http://rcd330plus.com/showthread.php?tid=127&page=2









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

funenuf said:


> I have installed the RCD330 Desay 187B in a 2010 GTI and everything is great! I then tried installing the same unit in a 2014 Beetle Convertible and ran into the following issues:
> 
> 1. It does not turn off when I turn off the car and open the door.
> 2. Works with Fender Audio after disconnecting battery, but only sees the front two speakers. I will try to change the coding using OBDEleven this weekend when I am home again.
> ...


Byte 2 should be 04 for 4 speakers.









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

JoeIsuzu said:


> Byte 3 should be 00 (untick byte 6). Then reset the unit by pushing the left knob in and holding for about 10-15 seconds until it restarts.
> 
> *As far as the battery drain - install the radio and don't turn the key or push power button keep close radio and*just look at the power button. If button light (on radio)*is flashing every 5-10 seconds then means draining battery. If no flashing any light then everything is ok.*
> 
> ...


This bit's gonna help me a ton. I've got a Composition Media unit I'm on the verge od installing & I think that was one of the last tidbits if info I needed. Just need to get the nerve to run the camera harness & I'm good.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Oh wow, Thank you for sharing the info and screen shots! 

I've been meaning to fix the wife's but had no clue how.

Thanks again! 

Troy

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## ArminRad (Jul 25, 2013)

How could I go about installing a back-up camera in my 2013 Jetta S? I have the RCD330 installed and figured a back-up camera would be nice now that I have a screen. Which camera would I need (if you could provide a link)?


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

ArminRad said:


> How could I go about installing a back-up camera in my 2013 Jetta S? I have the RCD330 installed and figured a back-up camera would be nice now that I have a screen. Which camera would I need (if you could provide a link)?


Cameras on that one are built into the trunk handle but you should be able to use anything from 2011 thru 2018 Jetta.


----------



## chabi87 (Jun 26, 2013)

ArminRad said:


> How could I go about installing a back-up camera in my 2013 Jetta S? I have the RCD330 installed and figured a back-up camera would be nice now that I have a screen. Which camera would I need (if you could provide a link)?



*Hello!
you have two options for JETTA:
1. Camera placed in the license plate backlight ----> LINK
2. The camera is placed in the trunk lid opening handle -----> LINK

AND MOVIE HOW WORKS:
*


----------



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

Please help:

I used an OBDEleven Pro to do the exact change as suggested blow, to make a Desay 187B working with Fender sound system, but I cannot modify any Byte in Radio-56. Instead I consistently got a red pop out message at the bottom of the screen saying:

[33] access authorization required, perform login

I am sure the OBDEleven app was logged in with the Pro account. What's going on here? Anywhere else I need to check?

By the way, both Fender sound system (Amp + speakers) and the 187B are retrofit. The original car came with the lowest trim (Trim S).


--------

4. Coding this thing?

The proper coding for the unit is
16 00 04 40 00 05

40 at block 4 enables the reverse camera. 

If you have Fender change block 2 to 01. If you have Dynaudio change block 2 to 05. On either you will also have to change block 3 to 00. 

I used a OBDeleven and had to go to Radio-56, switch to development mode in service to change block 2. 

In all aspects of coding our NA VW's consider these to be RCD-510's and you can use the same code labels in VCDS.


----------



## ax77 (Nov 11, 2013)

*New firmware 5515 C210*

Has anyone here tried the new firmware that was just released? Found here http://rcd330plus.com/showthread.php?tid=873


----------



## bearwho (Dec 31, 2018)

*reverse camera issue*

hello people, a small problem i have please. I have fitted the rcd330 to a 2006 T5 using the ISO adapter harness with built in canbus emulator. Everything woks greät and I have wired it up correctly I think.. except the reverse camera. When i am sat on the drive and select réverse the camera comes on perfect but when I drive the van any distance the fuse for the reverse lights blows.. the blue wire from the canbus adapter is connected to the 12v live reversing lights as instructed?


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

ax77 said:


> Has anyone here tried the new firmware that was just released? Found here http://rcd330plus.com/showthread.php?tid=873


Did you end up installing it? Curious what upgrades occurred. I am specifically interested if it communicates current play information to the MFI and allows fast forward/rewind from the steering wheel.

Thanks
Nathan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1234 (May 16, 2010)

Hi kang4600,

I also have a 2016 Tiguan (base model) - and am interested to make this switch/upgrade.

Can you let me know what you ended up with? Where did you get your unit, and what did you have to do to get everything working?

thanks so much!
Eric



kang4600 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have a 2016 Tiguan and plan to replace the factory radio with the 187b radio. Could you send me a link where you bought the adapter 2015 to 2003? Also I am a little lost in the camera part. What do the CVBS pins look like? Did you plug in the blue connector to the adapter which connects to the new radio? Thanks in advance.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I haven't been able to create an account on the website and get the latest FW. Anyone have success with that or have the FW?


----------



## ax77 (Nov 11, 2013)

nford said:


> Did you end up installing it? Curious what upgrades occurred. I am specifically interested if it communicates current play information to the MFI and allows fast forward/rewind from the steering wheel.
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan
> ...


yes I did. It doesn't do any of that. I bought it because android auto has some annoying bugs that I thought it would fix but it didn't. I actually didn't notice any difference. The guy selling it is a total scammer


----------



## Radom (Aug 6, 2018)

ax77 said:


> yes I did. It doesn't do any of that. I bought it because android auto has some annoying bugs that I thought it would fix but it didn't. I actually didn't notice any difference. The guy selling it is a total scammer


I do agree that it is a bit of a scam, but it's not totally true that it does not do anything. For me it fixed the terrible sounding bass in 5314. The granular volume controls for all of the navigation (Android Auto), Google Assistant, Media etc. is also a very welcome addition. 

I am looking into installing this radio into a 2016 Tiguan which currently has a composition color radio, part number 561035150. Do I only just need the ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter FOR VW 2003 To 2015 MQB To PQ?


----------



## heidfild (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi can anyone explain me where should i connect the power +12V of the camera? The fuse box, ACC + of quadlock ...

Thank You


----------



## lscrx (Jun 15, 2009)

mniadna said:


> Just put an RCD330 187b in my 2017 Jetta S. I ordered the "ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter 2015 to 2003" harness with the radio and it was pretty much plug an play. No messing with pins. You just need to drop out "5F" and add "56" in the CAN module. Only problem I had was the antenna adapter has a short in it. The seller is shipping me a replacement one, though. I also ordered a RGB/CVBS converter for the rear camera, but that didn't get here yet.


I think it was this adapter. I am (bravely) waiting for someone else with a 2017 Jetta S to upgrade to Android Auto without losing their rear camera or Bluetooth... before I bite the bullet myself.


----------



## ax77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Radom said:


> I do agree that it is a bit of a scam, but it's not totally true that it does not do anything. For me it fixed the terrible sounding bass in 5314. The granular volume controls for all of the navigation (Android Auto), Google Assistant, Media etc. is also a very welcome addition.
> 
> I am looking into installing this radio into a 2016 Tiguan which currently has a composition color radio, part number 561035150. Do I only just need the ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter FOR VW 2003 To 2015 MQB To PQ?


what firmware version are you running?


----------



## Radom (Aug 6, 2018)

ax77 said:


> what firmware version are you running?


The RCD330 is running 5516, but it is currently not connected to anything since I need to install it in the Tiguan. I am waiting for my harness adapter to come in the mail. 

5516 isn't bug free, no matter how much the seller wants you to believe that it's the best thing since sliced bread. 

The bug that I can confirm is that if you are using Android Auto, and you turn the car off without first unplugging your phone, the radio WILL prompt you to pair your phone again on the next start up. I find it to be a minor enough bug considering the upgrade in sound quality from 5413. 

I think there is also a bug in it where if you use Google Assistant while listening to spotify/Google Music/Whatever music app, the audio will go to crap because it will switch to low bitrate mono audio via the front two speakers only (since this is what the assistant uses to speak). The way to get it back to normal seems to be to switch to a different audio source (media in, radio, etc.) and then switch back to Android Auto. I do not use streaming apps though, so this does not affect me much and I haven't experienced it myself. 


On the topic of installing this thing into my 2016 Tiguan S:
I am reading conflicting information about the reverse cameras though in 2016+ cars. Do they work without changing anything or does the camera still need to be replaced with an aftermarket component one? Someone said that their 2017 Jetta did not need anything changed out?


----------



## ax77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Radom said:


> The RCD330 is running 5516, but it is currently not connected to anything since I need to install it in the Tiguan. I am waiting for my harness adapter to come in the mail.
> 
> 5516 isn't bug free, no matter how much the seller wants you to believe that it's the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> ...



I only paid for 5515 but I'm wondering about the granular volume controls that the seller touts in 5516. Can you explain that because in 5515 you can control navi, google assistant, etc separately. For example while the google lady is speaking just adjust the volume and it'll only adjust her voice while keeping the music in the background unmodified.


----------



## Radom (Aug 6, 2018)

ax77 said:


> I only paid for 5515 but I'm wondering about the granular volume controls that the seller touts in 5516. Can you explain that because in 5515 you can control navi, google assistant, etc separately. For example while the google lady is speaking just adjust the volume and it'll only adjust her voice while keeping the music in the background unmodified.


Yeah, I don't really know because by the time I got my radio and got to updating it, he already took down the 5515 thread. Probably because he wrote in it that people who bought 5515 would get lifetime free updates and that someone leaked the file. 

He also did not provide a changelog of what exactly changed between 5515 and 5516. I would guess very little. 

If you have 5515, you probably don't need 5516, unless you are experiencing some issues that people on 5516 haven't reported. If you are on 5314, I highly recommend getting 5515 or 5516. Granular volume control and improved bass are worth it.


----------



## nford (Aug 9, 2006)

Radom said:


> The RCD330 is running 5516, but it is currently not connected to anything since I need to install it in the Tiguan. I am waiting for my harness adapter to come in the mail.
> 
> 5516 isn't bug free, no matter how much the seller wants you to believe that it's the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> ...


RE: camera. Why replace your camera when you can get an adapter to the CVBS and install it up front with the radio..? Not familiar with the 2016+ but my two cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radom (Aug 6, 2018)

nford said:


> RE: camera. Why replace your camera when you can get an adapter to the CVBS and install it up front with the radio..? Not familiar with the 2016+ but my two cents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because 2016+ already come with a cvbs camera. There are mixed reports of whether it's compatible with the RCD330 because the RCD330 requires it to be an NTSC format camera, not PAL.


EDIT:
Well, it looks like the camera does not work plug and play with the 2016 Tiguan camera. I am still investigating my options. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ax77 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Info and firmware*

https://www.reddit.com/r/RCD_330/


----------



## Radom (Aug 6, 2018)

ax77 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/RCD_330/


There's lots of good information there, more than on the RCD330 forums. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 571 (May 28, 2019)

People are complaining they bought the 5518 V2 and received the firmware with watermark in the bootlogo.
So members of their own forum are all sending me their files what lead to this post;
https://www.reddit.com/r/RCD_330/comments/bur5q0/uploading_files_to_the_rcd_330_nonamevisteon/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2019)

Rottgrub said:


> With a self-triggering camera, all you need are +12/gnd. So tie off the ground either to a bolt in the trunk, or the ground line for the tail-light. The +12v is tied to the red wire on the RCA in the trunk, and then t-tapped into the ACC+ wire on the quadlock harness up front, though any ACC wire will do.


That is the solution!!

My reverse camera now works perfect!!

Thanks a lot Rottgrub :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## c000l (Oct 3, 2019)

mniadna said:


> Just put an RCD330 187b in my 2017 Jetta S. I ordered the "ISO Upgrade Radio Adapter 2015 to 2003" harness with the radio and it was pretty much plug an play. No messing with pins. You just need to drop out "5F" and add "56" in the CAN module. Only problem I had was the antenna adapter has a short in it. The seller is shipping me a replacement one, though. I also ordered a RGB/CVBS converter for the rear camera, but that didn't get here yet.


Can you please share link from where you bought the Radio and the ISO Upgrade Adapter?


----------



## 121dwn_ (Dec 4, 2020)

Can i install rcd330 on a 2006 polo the facelift one


----------



## hoabie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello VWVortex,

I recently installed an aftermarket flip camera in my 2013 MK6 GTI. I have an aftermarket RCD330 Plus 187B NoName stereo which I installed several years ago. I wired the flip camera after following below video recommended on the internets






I believe I followed everything in the video above but when I put my car into reverse the camera flips open and closes after 10 secs of car being in Neutral/Drive, however I do not see any video feed in my RCD330G. Am I missing something here? As I understand I do not need to do any coding for aftermarket flip camera and RCD330. Its like the stereo is not recognizing camera being there. Could someone help please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Step 21: It says "Connect the blue wire from the POWER CABLE to the REVERSE WIRE from the TAIL LIGHTS"
I do believe that's your problem.

These cars have the CANBUS which detects automatically when the car is shifted into REVERSE hence you get an automatic signal into the head unit via the wire harness. By tapping into the Back LIGHT power wire you create a redundancy and it scrambles the signal, the system it's "unsure" what's going on.
You already have have power at the Emblem unit, then you connect the video signal into the head unit, but you also hook-up that extra RED wire at the and of the RCA connector into the fuse splitter... See, you have two conflicting power supplies.
I would say unhook the tap into the Back LIGHT harness since it's the least invasive and easy thing to try. Let's see what that does for you. I have a different camera setup (trunk handle) and I installed it also following most people's "instructions" of tapping into the backup light harness. I had the same problem - no video feed/blank screen when engine running. I unhooked that redundant connection and it solved my problem.

Try also this.
DON'T START the engine - turn the key to accessories and shift into Reverse... Do you have any video feed?


----------

